# GTO Rocker Panel Moldings



## scottk (Jun 3, 2009)

I found a pair of original GM Rocker Panel Moldings in the original packages.. I bought them for a 1970 Pontiac Lemans. GM Part numbers-#1-479169 and #1-479168. Do these fit 70-72 Lemans and GTO? I want to sell them.
Thanks


----------

